# favorite balloon tire bikes on nostalgic.net



## Balloonoob (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi all. Yesterday I went through page after page of Pre-War Balloon Tire Bicycles on nostalgic.net. There were some fantastic bikes shown on Dave's site.
Feel free to review the bikes on his site and discuss your favorite or not so favorite examples and why. I will do the same. 
If I happen to post one of your bikes I mean it as a compliment as I appreciate a certain aspect of the bike. 








						Pre-War Balloon Tire Bicycles Archives - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

Pre-War Balloon Tire Bicycles Archives



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 16, 2021)

This bike is fantastic for obvious reasons.
I love the tank and frame design.
Did all 37 RMS bikes come with the curved cranks?








						1937 Roadmaster Supreme - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1937 Roadmaster Supreme - The 1937 Roadmaster Supreme is one of the most desirable pre-war bikes. These bikes feature a radical "Y" frame design and even the crank is curved. This



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 16, 2021)

I like this one for obvious reasons.  








						1937 Dayton Model 4 - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1937 Dayton Model 4 - '37 Huffman built Dayton. Standard frame, but with all the other goodies usually found on the highly coveted Super Streamline model. Original and



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 16, 2021)

Just a fantastic original example. Actually a 1936 though. 








						1935 Dayton Streamline bicycle
					

All original Dayton from 1935. Made by the Huffman Manufacturing, Co.



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 16, 2021)

Because I just love a blue bike with Patina. 








						1939-1941 Wards Hawthorne - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1939-1941 Wards Hawthorne - As found in Illinois at a flea market this weekend... Any thoughts on the year?? This bike was not ridden very much, I swear it looks as if it has even



					www.nostalgic.net
				



*




*


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 16, 2021)

A tasteful restoration on a fantastic and rare bike. Love the grilled Colson tank. Ooooh - and the seat!!!








						1941 Colson Twin-Cushion - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1941 Colson Twin-Cushion - One of the rarest bikes out there.This bike is an original(not reproduction) twin cushionair frame. It is an older restoration with great color scheme



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 16, 2021)

Someone long ago just had to have a motorized streamline. 😳








						1936 Huffman Custom Motorized - Safety Streamline - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1936 Huffman Custom Motorized - Safety Streamline - I dont have a clue what it really is but im restoring it anyhow, I aquired one evening on a vintage snowmobile buying trip, I collect and restore



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 16, 2021)

Yep. 'Nuff said. 








						1936 Colson Commander - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1936 Colson Commander - Original, unrestored. Entry Submitted by walter adams



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 16, 2021)

My mind is blown - did not even know this bike existed!!!! 🦄 OK - I'll stop here for now and let others share. 😛








						1937 LaFrance Streamliner Loop Frame - Picture #2 - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1937 LaFrance Streamliner Loop Frame - Picture #2



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> This bike is fantastic for obvious reasons.
> I love the tank and frame design.
> Did all 37 RMS bikes come with the curved cranks?
> 
> ...



Yep and'38 too. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> My mind is blown - did not even know this bike existed!!!! 🦄 OK - I'll stop here for now and let others share. 😛
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe consensus on this one is that it is a creation--not a factory bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 16, 2021)

Once again The CABE shows it is awsome.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe consensus on this one is that it is a creation--not a factory bike. V/r Shawn



Well dang - another masterpiece butchered then.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Well dang - another masterpiece butchered then.



I don’t think it was a Super Streamline to begin with but someone was going for that look. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 16, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> My mind is blown - did not even know this bike existed!!!! 🦄 OK - I'll stop here for now and let others share. 😛
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this one, it is a strange one for sure.


----------



## ian (Jul 16, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> A tasteful restoration on a fantastic and rare bike. Love the grilled Colson tank. Ooooh - and the seat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm kinda partial to Colsons as well.....


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2021)

Yep!
I’ve spent many a late night, scrolling through Nostalgic Dave’s wonderful site.
This one is a personal favorite of mine.
















I had heard, that this bike was originally found in new old stock condition, still in its original shipping box.
Unfortunately, the original finder, threw the box away!
Doh!

Wow!
Just a stunning example of a 1939 Huffman built, Firestone Twin-Flex.
Thanks, for the exposure, Dave!
Much appreciated!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Yep!
> I’ve spent many a late night, scrolling through Nostalgic Dave’s wonderful site.
> This one is a personal favorite of mine.
> View attachment 1447045
> ...



I question the seat on this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I question the seat on this bike. V/r Shawn



Yes, same here.
Possibly a later addition, thinking the red leather added a touch of panache.
It most likely had a Troxel, Air-Tex, originally.


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 17, 2021)

Never knew about the site thanks. So much for yard work today it will be nighttime again by the time I get done scrolling


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 17, 2021)

Is Dave's vintage site run by Dave Stromberger?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is Dave's vintage site run by Dave Stromberger?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 17, 2021)

My dream bikes from the first half of the pages   😎


----------



## FICHT 150 (Jul 17, 2021)

I love to see pictures of restored to perfection or original perfect bikes. 

That said, I have absolutely no desire to be the caretaker of one. 

Ted


----------



## stezell (Jul 17, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep and'38 too. V/r Shawn



If I'm not mistaken this is Shawn's bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2021)

stezell said:


> If I'm not mistaken this is Shawn's bike.



Yep a few of mine posted here. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 20, 2021)

This is bad to the bone right here. Just phenomenal. Looks even better these days. http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle353


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2021)

This Bad-Boy right here is by far my favorite 😎 😍🥰🧐









						1937 Packard Imperial - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1937 Packard Imperial - Scott McCaskey's 1937 Colson Imperial is an outstanding, well preserved example of a very rare bike. This Packard badged Colson still wears it's original



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 20, 2021)

This one on Dave's site looks remarkably similar to one I saw the other day. I guess the paint looks a little different between the two. http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle439


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 20, 2021)

Unbelievable original condition 37 Dayton. Amazing original paint and rare peaked fenders. As this one (like mine) has the Dayton decal on the downtube I don't think it would originally have came with a tank.http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle342


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 20, 2021)

Unusual tank on this one. http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle330


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 20, 2021)

Love the downtube. And the grill on the front of the tank. http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle312


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 20, 2021)

This has an interesting story and design. http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle247


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 20, 2021)

Yeah it's a Schwinn and I love it   http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle204


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2021)

A few of those bikes have made it to local rides. "Ridden not Hidden"!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 20, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> A few of those bikes have made it to local rides. "Ridden not Hidden"!
> 
> View attachment 1449368
> View attachment 1449367
> ...



That's awesome. Good to see those beauties are being enjoyed.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 23, 2021)

1938 Huffman Built, Airflyte Twin-Flex – “Death Bike” http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle146


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 23, 2021)

1937 Airflyte Streamline Motorbike - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1937 Airflyte Streamline Motorbike - This Huffman built streamline bicycle wears its original paint, typical of many Huffman bikes of the 30's. Twin Delta Silver-Ray headlights suggest an



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 23, 2021)

I always loved the bullnose Colson bikes. 1941 Firestone Super Cruiser (Colson Bullnose)  http://www.nostalgic.net/1941-firestone-super-cruiser


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 23, 2021)

1936 Pierce Motobike. http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle148


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 23, 2021)

1939 Colson Imperial Grill Tank http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle118


----------



## ian (Jul 23, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> 1936 Pierce Motobike. http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle148
> 
> View attachment 1450703
> 
> View attachment 1450704



That's Saweeet!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 23, 2021)

Let's all embrace the nickname "full boogie" for this one. 1936 Dayton D34E. I think this one may now reside in the BMA (bicycle museum of America) in Ohio. http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle79


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 23, 2021)

I got to page 50 and I think I'll end my bike page contributions to this thread with this one. 1941 Goodyear Double Eagle Deluxe – Clipper.  Some good info included on this one too. http://www.nostalgic.net/1941-goodyear-double-eagle-deluxe-clipper


----------



## ozzie (Jul 23, 2021)

Nice work @Balloonoob. Thanks.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 10, 2021)

I've been thinking about this one a bit lately. 1938 Spiegel Airman West Wind. http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle321. Well kinda.... This artists concept of a radical Shelby bicycle shows features that did not make it to the production “Airflo” model. But why the heck not? The front end looks like a streamlined locomotive flying down the track. The tank and rack look a little slimmer than the speedline model. The lightning bolt on the tank was replaced by a fast looking clean arched line. The guard although it has a futuristic look (kinda like a T1000) covers the rear dropout nicely. (might have posed a challenge getting the rear wheel off) Could have been a dang cool bike.


----------

